# Zoloft at bedtime?



## AngelKent (Jul 16, 2008)

I forgot to ask my Dr why he prescribed my Zoloft at bedtime.
Anybody else take it before going to sleep, and do you know why?
When I took Celexa it was prescribed before bedtime also.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

Does it make you tired?


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

strange. i think you would run the risk of insomnia by taking it at night.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Zoloft is known to be stimulating so taking it in the morning would be better than at night.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Zoloft is known to be stimulating so taking it in the morning would be better than at night.


I'd have to disagree. That not what the FDA label says. Zoloft (in clinical trials done by Pfizer who created it) was shown to cause both sedation & insomnia. Some people were sedated by it and some were stimulated by it and both insomnia & drowsiness were reported on Zoloft at about twice the rate as for the control group on placebo. Odd how the same drug can have exactly the opposite effect on different people.

If an SSRI stimulates you, take it in the morning.
If it sedates you, take it at bedtime.
If it's neutral and you can't decide then flip a coin.

I personally found Zoloft neutral in terms of stimulation vs sedation and the same was true of Prozac, Paxil, and Lexapro for me. The time to take it is whatever time works best for you.


----------



## AngelKent (Jul 16, 2008)

Noca said:


> Zoloft is known to be stimulating so taking it in the morning would be better than at night.


Actually on the Zoloft I sleep like a rock. When I was taking the Celexa I used to be up all night.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

i too found it neutral although it dulled my mood and gave me that blah feeling. I started getting brain shocks starting about the 2nd week on it and dropped it like a chick with 3 dicks


----------



## biginjapan (Mar 26, 2008)

Take zoloft at night with no problems.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

He gave me the option to take it in the morning or at night. I'm taking my Zoloft in the morning and so far that's working fine.


----------

